# what color eyes would your children have



## sunny91 (May 16, 2005)

I found this interesting.


http://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html


sunny


----------



## Medvedya (May 16, 2005)

Trouble is, I'm not exactly sure what colour mine are - some people say they're green, some think they're grey.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

Does bloodshot count?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

Heh, I hope so.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

It doesnt cater for me, Where's the option for different coloured eyes? Discrimination I tell ya, bloody discrimination


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

It means you couldn't make up your mind, CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

One eyes is brown, always brown...the other eye has been reported as being blue, green or grey of seperate occaions. The real mystery is what causes the colour change


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2005)

Usually the clothing u wear and the weather, or the lighting inside the building.....

My wifes eyes change between blue and green, depending on the color shirt she wears... I also think eye makeup will also alter it slightly as well..


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

I thought it would be something more accurate.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 20, 2006)

All depends on the other parent aswell, the allele for brown eyes is dominant to the allele for blue eyes and green is the same as blue but a different penetreance. (sorry, genetics revsision going round my head)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

And grey is a mutant...

I hate genetics (especially three point crosses)


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

On my high school, I always hated chemistry....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

This is biology...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

Of course, I know. I was just saying I hated chemistry... Biology is quite interesting.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 20, 2006)

I hate that kind of genetics (got an exam on it on Wednesday) but molecular gentics is fun (cloning and regulation)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah that is not too bad, I prefer Zoology though to Cells and genetics...


----------



## Crippen (Jan 20, 2006)

seeing that I have a brown eye and a blue eye and the blue eye changes colour ( like CCs eyes) then my children would all have wonderful eyes....as they do........ my daughter has eyes that transfix you....and eye lashes that you could sweep the floor with....gorgious. genetics hey...amazing stuff! dont ya think.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 20, 2006)

Trust me, you wouldn't say that if you started reading some of my textbooks, I end up using them to bore me to sleep more than anything else


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2006)

> my daughter has eyes that transfix you


Post a pic, post a pic, post a pic.............


----------



## Udet (Jan 20, 2006)

my left eyes is fuchsia, the right eye is dark orange -depending on the lighting it swiches to chartreuse-


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

orange?


----------

